# Lekarze > Forum laryngologiczne >  Dziwna wydzielina z nosa

## monikabort

Dzień dobry. Zwracam się z ogromną prośbą o szybką pomoc. Od piątku choruję na anginę ropną z zapaleniem węzłów chłonnych. Jestem na antybiotyku Duomox. Dziś dmuchając w  chusteczkę wydobyła się dziwna wydzielina. z katarem walczę od dawna. żadne krople nie są w stanie stego zwalczyć, na przemian pojawiała się wydzielina przeźroczysta średniogęsta a zaraz na drugi dzień źielona bardzo gęsta . dla mnie to stało się już chyba normalnością ,że mam ciągle katar nie czuje zapachów  itp . ale to co dzieiaj wydmuchałam w chusteczkę przeraziło mnei okropnie. najprościej opisująć to tak jakbym odkroiła kawałek z wołowiny z tłuszczem, z chrząstkami i krwią,strzępy ,tak to dosłownie wygląda w dotyku również jest bardzo podobne do kawałka mięsa  :Frown:  co to może być ? Dzwoniłam do swojej lekarz rodzinnej , ale oczywiście Pani doktor nie wzięła tego na poważnie. Piewrszy raz w życiu widzę takie coś . Proszę o bardzo szybką odpowiedź . z góry serdecznie dziękuję .

----------


## Krzysztof

Zielona wydzielina oraz  krew z nosa  może sugerować towarzyszący stan zapalny zatok, natomiast wydmuchanie czegoś, co przypomina kawałek mięsa może sugerowac obecność polipa. Polipy nosa zwykle są mocno ufiksowane i same się nie odrywają, może jednak to nastąpić w przypadku polipa krwawiącego przegrody nosowej, mają one zwykle cienką szypułę. Zdarzają się przypadki, że chory "pozbył" się polipa wydmuchując nos. Jeśli więc Pani polip jest, a raczej był tego typu, jest to możliwe, że sam się urwał. W tej sytuacji może warto odwiedzić laryngologa, aby zbadał i ocenił nos, lub choćby lekarza rodzinnego, nie zaszkodzi zabrać ze sobą to, co zostało wydmuchane.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję za odpowiedź . Czy tą wydzielinę z nosa mogę przechować do 2 czerwca mam kałówkę ,zarejestrowałam się dzisiaj  właśnie tego dnia mam wizytę u laryngologa. po wykonaniu telefonu do lekarza rodzinnego i opisie jak to wygląda, dostałam odpowiedź " a skąd ja moge wiedzieć co to jest?jeśli obany zdrowia stan zdrowia, czyli opuchnięta szyja z powodu zapalenia nie zmieni się do środy to proszę przyjechać w czwartek  "

----------

